# Since Latest Firmware Update 1.3



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this issue. Since I updated my R5 to firmware 1.3 the high speed shutter went from green to white once my battery dropped below 50%. I really had not changed anything. I'm using the RF 24-105mm F4 L lense. Airplane mode. My settings while shooting were 1/6400th, aperture of 5.4 and Auto ISO. It was green and shooting high speed (EFCS) with no IS and after the battery dropped below 50% it went to white and slowed down. Anyone else experiencing this issue? Also I am using the LP-E6NH batteries from Canon. Once I placed a new battery in the camera it turned green again. So I will need to wait and see if this happens again. Just curious if anyone else had this happen since the firmware update. My camera was not experiencing this issue before the firmware update.


----------



## vladk (Apr 4, 2021)

What version did you upgrade from?
This is not an issue, this is documented feature - when battery falls below 60%, the high speed icon become white to warn you about the fps drop; and the blinking white mean even slower fps. See manual for details.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2021)

vladk said:


> What version did you upgrade from?
> This is not an issue, this is documented feature - when battery falls below 60%, the high speed icon become white to warn you about the fps drop; and the blinking white mean even slower fps. See manual for details.


Oh dang. Guess I never noticed this before. What a bummer. They should drop that to something like say 20% battery life.


----------



## vladk (Apr 5, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Oh dang. Guess I never noticed this before. What a bummer. They should drop that to something like say 20% battery life.


This is about battery not being able to fulfill the shutter power requirements for 12 fps when not fully charged.


----------



## SHAMwow (Apr 11, 2021)

My camera stays in Airplane mode. Solves a lot of issues and I don't see why the majority of shooters on here couldn't leave it in that mode.


----------

